

Launch a startup - collypops
http://launchastartup.com/

======
jakejake
"Pay them (the people to do the dirty work) $15/hour in order to free up your
time worth $100+/hour."

Obviously that appeals to somebody with a "great idea" and an over-inflated
sense of self-worth, who doesn't understand the amount of work and cost to
implement an idea. It probably is not going to attract many of those people
who have the skills to do the work.

------
jack-r-abbit
First I was like "OMG... that is some funny ish"

Then I was like "What.. what the? They might be serious"

And finally I was like "If they ARE serious... that just makes it even
funnier. LOL"

Please tell me this is a joke. It is a joke, right?

~~~
fudged
Could you elaborate on that? I think the idea of using text images while
promoting SEO is funny, and the idea of attacking your potential customer in
your pitch, but what else? I'd like to know what you thought.

~~~
jack-r-abbit
Initially I thought it was funny because it reads exactly like a lot of the
"landing pages" (also from LaunchRock) that really don't say much but imply
they will save your life one day if you signup now. I wonder how many email
addresses I could harvest if I just made a LaunchRock page that said "Give me
your email address if you don't want to miss out on the cool stuff that I'll
show you some day."

And then it occurred to me that they might actually be serious with this
pitch... but that made it even funnier. Because, really, if I didn't laugh at
it I would cry if I let it sink in that _this_ is the future of how business
is started.

------
switz
I find it ironic that they speak of SEO, yet the page is just one big image
and zero text. Practice what you preach.

~~~
zht
but it has memes!

everyone reads reddit and everyone loves memes!

------
collypops
I submitted this purely because I think there's decent conversation to be had
around both the page itself, and the motivations of the company behind it.

